# LCD vs ?



## bricot (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking at replacing a tube in our family room, probably something in the 46" size - general viewing from tv to movies (I'll watch movies I care about on my Mits DLP). Looking at LCD's, how does Toshiba fit in the mix? Am I reading the pulse of this forum correctly that Sammy's like the Series 7 are best choice at around the $1K mark?

Any reason to look at a different technology?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Plasma is still a strong option as you get a larger size for less money. The drawback is they are heavy and use more power. LCD is a good long term option as burn in is not a problem. Toshiba makes a decent display, Samsung has some reliability issues and so does LG.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

My preference is for plasma technology, but for general use, there probably isnt any major reason to swing the choice in any particular direction. Samsung certainly seem to have a hard time doing much wrong these days too, and I cant remember the last time they produced a bad set. I would certainly choose a Samsung over a Toshiba personally, Ive not really seen any issue with Samsung reliability myself.


----------



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

i just purchased the lg lh90 47in i have had it for about two weeks now its absolutly awsome for the money there is not one better led back lit 240hz 2.2 ms went to best buy to buy this tv was told they had no more sold out sales guy told me himself that the 47in and 55in overall was the best tv in the place fore the money picture is amazing he called all the best buys in the area all were sold out. that tv does not last long in there stores. so went to sears they were the only other store in my area that sold it they were sold out and have not been able to get any since thanksgiving here it is febuary. had to order online and have it shipped to my house paid 1500 well worth it


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

If glare isnt an issue look to Plasma, but if you really want LCD I saw some nice LG, Samsung and Sony units this weekend while out to buy a LED unit for a friend in Florida...........just try to get 240hz, 120min......60 and you will get a nasty motion blur. Also play with menu and really look at black levels, some are MUCH better than others.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

bricot said:


> Looking at replacing a tube in our family room, probably something in the 46" size - general viewing from tv to movies (I'll watch movies I care about on my Mits DLP). Looking at LCD's, how does Toshiba fit in the mix? Am I reading the pulse of this forum correctly that Sammy's like the Series 7 are best choice at around the $1K mark?
> 
> Any reason to look at a different technology?
> 
> ...


Plasma's don't get burn in anymore. If yours did you'd have a warranty claim. They still offer better picture quality from what I've seen. Calibration is the key for any set though. There is nothing worse than sports on an LCD in my experience though. So if you like sports get a plasma. 

As far as reliability. Historically Sony, Toshiba, and Panasonic are the best. No one knows about the current models. Ultimately picture quality depends on content more than the tv.


----------



## bricot (Jan 7, 2008)

Glare may be an issue in that room, don't know for sure.  Looked at BB's website, they had a couple Panasonic Viera class 1080p plasma's in the 42 size. The 42" plasma seemed to weigh about what the 46" LCD did.

I've got a Chroma 5 calibrator, whatever I get I will calibrate for sure.

I went to BB and they had 3 LCD's stacked each running the same source, the 60hz made you sick, the 120 was quite a bit better, although I have been told the difference between the 120's and the 240's is small, it was very noticeable. Assuming they aren't doing any monkey business to amplify the affect.

Are we making the transition to a new model year...the wall at BB was 1/2 empty.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Some people report the the higher refresh modes tend to make the picture look artificial. I would not go by what you see at the displays in the big box stores they tend to make the more expensive displays look better when in reality they usually are not.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

bricot said:


> Glare may be an issue in that room, don't know for sure. Looked at BB's website, they had a couple Panasonic Viera class 1080p plasma's in the 42 size. The 42" plasma seemed to weigh about what the 46" LCD did.
> 
> I've got a Chroma 5 calibrator, whatever I get I will calibrate for sure.
> 
> ...


BB and monkey business go hand in hand. Unless both displays are calibrated it's impossible to compare them. 

Glare is an issue on the newer LCDs with that shiny coat too. I'd go plasma, but I prefer them.


----------



## bricot (Jan 7, 2008)

Not big sports guy, but I agree, something about watching the demos on the LCD's today....even the best sets still did funny things to the eyes....

Ok, so if I go plasma - recommendations... the 2010 46" Class Viera S2 Series Plasma TC-P46S2 looks to be a decent set... others?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I've always recommended plasmas, unless there was a specific reason not to, such as excessive glare or extended viewing of static images (tickers, HUDs...)...
That being said, Pio is out of the business (unless you can still find one)... 09 Pannys have some issues with rising black levels (supposed to be fixed in the 10s, but I'm a little wary of their so-far refusal to fix the 09s despite admitting something is not right), Sammy's I've heard of some quality issues, but I don't know how wide-spread or serious they are...
To me, everyone else, excluding Sony who don't do plasmas, are second or even third rate...


----------



## bricot (Jan 7, 2008)

glaufman said:


> I've always recommended plasmas, unless there was a specific reason not to, such as excessive glare or extended viewing of static images (tickers, HUDs...)...
> That being said, Pio is out of the business (unless you can still find one)... 09 Pannys have some issues with rising black levels (supposed to be fixed in the 10s, but I'm a little wary of their so-far refusal to fix the 09s despite admitting something is not right), Sammy's I've heard of some quality issues, but I don't know how wide-spread or serious they are...
> To me, everyone else, excluding Sony who don't do plasmas, are second or even third rate...


So if Panny fixed the problem in 2010 then that is your recommendation? Avoid the S1 series and go with the S2. (looks like you shot everyone else down outside of Pioneer, correct?)

Any good way of figuring out if you would have a glare issue?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, keep in mind it's just my opinion, which is only one of many. Part of the trouble here is that we may not know if Panny really fixed the problem in 2010 for a little while. If you get a good Samsung, then there's nothing wrong (that I know of) with Samsung. They're said to not be able to achieve quite as linear a grayscale as the Panasonics, but have more color controls... some people complain about buzzing... 
I'm not saying don't go for any other MFRs, I just think in the plasma game Pio was the king, Panny and Sammy are/were in second. 

As for figruing out a glare issue, do you ever watch TV with bright light on it, whether it's from the room or outside?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

All Plasmas are technically made by Panasonic these days. I'm sure any of the brands would have similar quality per price point.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

That's certainly interesting... are you referring specifically to the panels or all the electronics inside as well?


----------



## bricot (Jan 7, 2008)

glaufman said:


> Well, keep in mind it's just my opinion, which is only one of many. Part of the trouble here is that we may not know if Panny really fixed the problem in 2010 for a little while. If you get a good Samsung, then there's nothing wrong (that I know of) with Samsung. They're said to not be able to achieve quite as linear a grayscale as the Panasonics, but have more color controls... some people complain about buzzing...
> I'm not saying don't go for any other MFRs, I just think in the plasma game Pio was the king, Panny and Sammy are/were in second.
> 
> As for figruing out a glare issue, do you ever watch TV with bright light on it, whether it's from the room or outside?


Has Sammy released their 2010 line-up yet? It looks like plasmas have cut their power consumption down quite a bit, not sure if that was a 2009 or if its a 2010 thing.

The tv will sit at an angle in a corner, down both walls ~15' are either windows or french doors, no direct light from an outside source. There are two indoor flood lights that light the room that run either 60 or 80 watt lights.


----------



## bricot (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe the glare and lighting won't be as much of an issue.

The review of the G20 is pretty good.

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/review.php?subaction=showfull&id=1267447473


----------

